# My First Fatty with Qview!



## jimwalter73 (Jan 18, 2010)

Well I finally did my first "fatty" today, and through the advice of my wife, I kept this first one simple. I just took some sausage, minced onion and green peppers and sharp cheddar cheese, rolled it out and wrapped it in some bacon, with a mighty fine weave I might add! (Thanks Guys!)

The following are some quick pictures of the fatty, process and all, on my makeshift smoker, along with another butt. Let me know what you guys think!

Here's the sausage, rolled.







Here's the filling.






Here's my weave. At this point, I spread some salt, pepper and sage on the sausage.






Here it is all rolled tight. I let this one set up in the fridge overnight and most of the day.






Here is my fatty going on the smoker with the butt.






Here they both are, done and DELICIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






I'm ready for my close-up Mr. Deville!






Sure am starting to love this whole smoking thing.
Stay tuned and until next time........keep up the good smoke!!


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks like an old pro


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 18, 2010)

Jim that is a great looking first fattie - Hope it lived up to your expectations


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 18, 2010)

Both of those look great.  Sometimes the simple ones are the best.







for your first of what I'm sure will be many fatties.


----------



## brohnson (Jan 18, 2010)

YUMMY!


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Congrats on your first, and it won't be the last! Here I am drinking a diet soda... some guys have all the luck.


----------



## morkdach (Jan 18, 2010)

nice looken fatty on the first try wow


----------



## timtimmay (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm thinking I may try one of those this weekend as well.  Looks good!


----------



## orlandosmoking (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice lookin' fatty Jim. Welcome to your new addiction!

Don


----------



## nwdave (Jan 19, 2010)

Great looking Butt, and the fattie ain't half bad either, gotta give ya some 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for a great smoking career start.


----------



## hp409ss (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice lookin' *fatty* Jim


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice job jimwalter73 on the first fatty. I bet there will be many more to come. Good job on the q-view.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice looking fattie there and the butt looks good to but next time please throw in some sliced Qview so I can drool all over my keyboard again. cause after all you know: 

"We Are The Kids and You Have The Candy"


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks Great...


----------

